# Coffee workshops...basic!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm enjoying coffee and my new set up and wouldn't mind learning more about coffee and it's world and, more importantly getting the most from prosumer equipment ......

So, do courses, or more likely workshops exist where I could learn about beans, roasting, grinding, extraction and tasting etc, etc. but aimed at home prosumer?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plenty of cafes , roasters in Glasgow to try for home barista courses. They tend to be on specific things, latte art, filter coffee, espresso rather than one big course on everything .

https://www.deargreencoffee.com/collections/classes

Other than that you are looking at someone to come train you one on one at your home.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Plenty of cafes , roasters in Glasgow to try for home barista courses. They tend to be on specific things, latte art, filter coffee, espresso rather than one big course on everything .
> 
> https://www.deargreencoffee.com/collections/classes
> 
> Other than that you are looking at someone to come train you one on one at your home.


 Thank you @Mrboots2u.....the link looks very much what I am looking for..

They provide a couple of classes which cover my needs perfectly.

I'll be in contact with them very soon. Cheers.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, as suggested @Mrboots2u, I went on a one 2 one masterclass with one of the Dear Green Coffee Roaster barista trainers. Well worth it, I learnt a lot. From the plantations to the grinder and into the cup . Very interesting to learn and be shown from a professional.


----------

